# Quel système pour Macintosh Plus de 1987 et comment créer une disquette bootable?



## Rob_93 (27 Février 2020)

Bonjour, il y'a peu j'ai acheté un Macintosh Plus avec sa sacoche fonctionnelle pour 170€, l'acheteur m'a également donné la boite originale du system 7.5 disquettes et notices comprises et m'a affirmé que ces disquette le démarre le mac, mais quand je met le mac en route une disquette avec un "?" apparait. j'insère donc la disquette install 1 et l'écra affiche la disquette avec un "X et il éjecte la disquette. Je voudrais donc savoir comment recréer une disquette bootable et surtout quel système choisir, j'aimerais si possible celui d'origine sur ce mac.  Le numéro du modèle est C747OPCM0001AP.


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2020)

Le 7.5, c'est le max sur un Plus et encore, s'il n'a qu'un Mo de RAM c'est pas possible, il faut 4Mo.
Il doit y avoir au moins une disquette de boot en 800K0 avec le 7.5 en boite (Utilitaires), les autres doivent être en 1.44Mo, inutilisable sur le Plus (je ne sais plus s'il y avait une version boite en 800Ko, je ne crois pas, il y avait une version 1.44Mo et une version CD je crois. une petite photo ?). 
Si cette disquette est illisible (possible après pas loin de 30 ans) tu pourras pas booter dessus.
De toute façon utiliser le 7.5 sur un Plus avec un seul lecteur de disquette... c'est mission impossible.
Le proprio devait avoir un disque dur externe, voir un lecteur de CD pour installer le 7.5 à partir du CD (si c'est ça qu'il utilisait).

Le mieux c'est le 6.0.7. (voir le 7.1 si tu as un disque dur externe).

Pour faire des disquettes 800Ko il te faut un vieux Mac avec lecteur de disquette, les lecteurs USB c'est 1.44Mo mini.

Si tu as des disquettes 800Ko je peux te faire un jeux de disquette système (envoie moi un MP).
Si tu veux l'utiliser, le mieux serait de trouver soit un second lecteur de disquette externe soit un disque dur externe SCSI.

Pour le numéro de série ;-)
Manufactured in: C => Cork, Ireland
Year of production: 1987
Week of production: 47
Production number: OPC => 362
Model ID: M0001AP => European Macintosh Plus


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Le 7.5, c'est le max sur un Plus et encore, s'il n'a qu'un Mo de RAM c'est pas possible, il faut 4Mo.
> Il doit y avoir au moins une disquette de boot en 800K0 avec le 7.5 en boite (Utilitaires), les autres doivent être en 1.44Mo, inutilisable sur le Plus (je ne sais plus s'il y avait une version boite en 800Ko, je ne crois pas, il y avait une version 1.44Mo et une version CD je crois. une petite photo ?).
> Si cette disquette est illisible (possible après pas loin de 30 ans) tu pourras pas booter dessus.
> De toute façon utiliser le 7.5 sur un Plus avec un seul lecteur de disquette... c'est mission impossible.
> ...


Je n'ai malheureusement pas de disque dur externe pour macintosh et je pensais plutôt à créer une seul disquette avec tout le système dessus. Donc je pensais plus à system 4 ou 3. Pour créer la disquette j'ai plusieurs mac, mais je ne sais pas lequel ont un lecteur 800K ou 1,44. J'ai un calssic, un SE fdhd, un powermac G3, un powermac 5500/275 (mais lecteur cd cassé), un LC 2, 3 et performa 400, un IIsi, un IIcx(mais sans dique dur). Peut être qu'il y en a un avec un 800K? Sinon j'ai quelques disquettes, mais je sais pas si c'est du 1,44 ou du 800K.


Voici les photos de la boite et de tout sont contenu:


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2020)

C'est bien la version disquette 1.4mo que tu as (c'est marqué sur la boite ;-).
Donc ça ira pas sur ton Plus c'est sûr, mais sur SE FDHD, LC, etc... oui.

Le MacPlus c'est un lecteur 800Ko seulement.

A part le Plus, toutes tes machines ont le lecteur SuperDrive capable de lire et créer des disquettes 1.4Mo ET 800Ko.

La disquette 800K n'a qu'un trou en haut à gauche (celui qu'on peut obturé avec un volet pour les verrouiller).
C'est comme ça que les lecteurs qui font les deux formats les reconnaissent. S'il n'y a pas de trou à droite, c'est une 800Ko, s'il y en a un, c'est une 1.4Mo.
On peut mettre un scotch devant le trou d'une disquette 1.4Mo pour forcer le lecteur à la formater en 800Ko, mais ça marche pas toujours avec les disquettes HD (pareil quand tu met une disquette HD dans un Plus pour la formater).

Le mieux c'est de trouver des 800Ko, mêmes d'occaz.

Ensuite, les images des systèmes Fr du 1 au 7, on peut les trouver sur les sites de vieux soft :
ici , ici ou ici
Avec DiskCopy tu refais les disquettes sur un de tes vieux Mac.

Les disquettes 800Ko du système 6 :


----------



## gpbonneau (28 Février 2020)

Bon... évidemment quand on insère les disquettes, le trou de verrouillage est à gauche... là sur ma photo, il est à droite , et pas de trou à gauche contrairement au disquette 1.4Mo...


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Bon... évidemment quand on insère les disquettes, le trou de verrouillage est à gauche... là sur ma photo, il est à droite , et pas de trou à gauche contrairement au disquette 1.4Mo...


Merci beaucoup, je vais essayer de me débrouiller. J'ai quelques disquettes avec un seul trou donc il doit bien y en avoir une qui marche.


----------



## Rob_93 (28 Février 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Bon... évidemment quand on insère les disquettes, le trou de verrouillage est à gauche... là sur ma photo, il est à droite , et pas de trou à gauche contrairement au disquette 1.4Mo...


Dans le premier lien que vous m'avez donné, pour créer une disquette bootable je dois télécharger un des fichiers images disque ou disquettes de démarrage et quelles sont les différences?


----------



## Rob_93 (29 Février 2020)

J'ai télécharger le fichier du premier lien et c'est un .cdr, je n'ai aucune application pour l'ouvrir. Et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que j'ai téléchargé.


----------



## gpbonneau (29 Février 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> J'ai télécharger le fichier du premier lien et c'est un .cdr, je n'ai aucune application pour l'ouvrir. Et je n'ai toujours pas compris ce que j'ai téléchargé.



C'est l'image disque d'un CD avec toutes les versions de Systèmes du 1 au 7.5.
Les autres liens (je les connais mieux, c'est moi qui les ai mis) sont aussi des images disques de CD avec des compilations du même genre (les CD Apple Assistance).

Une fois téléchargé sur ton Mac sous OSX, tu le montes sur le Finder (double-clic) et dans les dossiers tu vas en trouver un "Sytème 6.0.7 / 800Ko" (si c'est celui là que tu veux).
Il y a 4 fichiers, que tu dois mettre sur un Mac qui a un lecteur de disquette SuperDrive.
Ensuite tu en fait des disquettes avec DiskCopy 6.3.

Si tu as des soucis à récupérer ces fichiers, un MP avec ton email et je te les envoi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2020)

J'ajouterais que ta méthode pour démarrer sur une disquette n'est pas la bonne : il est normal que le Mac éjecte la disquette au démarrage. Pour démarrer sur une disquette, il faut 1) démarrer le mac, et 2) dès que le chime (le "bong de démarrage) a retentit, mettre la disquette. Toute disquette présente dans le lecteur au moment où tu démarres le Mac sera éjectée.


----------



## Rob_93 (1 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> C'est l'image disque d'un CD avec toutes les versions de Systèmes du 1 au 7.5.
> Les autres liens (je les connais mieux, c'est moi qui les ai mis) sont aussi des images disques de CD avec des compilations du même genre (les CD Apple Assistance).
> 
> Une fois téléchargé sur ton Mac sous OSX, tu le montes sur le Finder (double-clic) et dans les dossiers tu vas en trouver un "Sytème 6.0.7 / 800Ko" (si c'est celui là que tu veux).
> ...


Mais je n'utilise pas mac OS X sur mon ordinateur ou j'ai téléchargé les fichiers, il y'a un logiciel pour ouvrir sur Windows?


----------



## gpbonneau (1 Mars 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Mais je n'utilise pas mac OS X sur mon ordinateur ou j'ai téléchargé les fichiers, il y'a un logiciel pour ouvrir sur Windows?



Effectivement... les CD sont en HFS et HFS+... donc pas pour Windows (sauf à utiliser HFS+ for Windows de Paragon).
Envoie-moi un MP, je t'envoie les fichiers...
Après il faudra que tu les mettes sur un Mac avec un lecteur de disquette SuperDrive pour les mettre sur des disquettes 800Ko, pas le choix.


----------



## Rob_93 (1 Mars 2020)

gpbonneau a dit:


> Effectivement... les CD sont en HFS et HFS+... donc pas pour Windows (sauf à utiliser HFS+ for Windows de Paragon).
> Envoie-moi un MP, je t'envoie les fichiers...
> Après il faudra que tu les mettes sur un Mac avec un lecteur de disquette SuperDrive pour les mettre sur des disquettes 800Ko, pas le choix.


Commet fait on pour envoyer un MP?


----------



## peyret (1 Mars 2020)

Rob_93 a dit:


> Commet fait on pour envoyer un MP?



Comme ceci en passant  sur son avatar avec la souris.... clic sur "conversation"


----------



## Rob_93 (1 Mars 2020)

peyret a dit:


> Comme ceci en passant  sur son avatar avec la souris.... clic sur "conversation"
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 156379


Merci beaucoup


----------



## Furo (29 Mai 2021)

Hello j'ai reussi avec un vieux mac à faire une disquette 800ko mais après je sais pas comment "implémenter" par exemple disk tools (le copié/collé d'une autre disquette ne fonctionne pas)


----------



## gpbonneau (31 Mai 2021)

Euh... le plus simple pour copier un fichier d'une disquette vers une autre (ou d'un HD vers une disquette, etc...) : tu dragues le fichier vers la disquette (dés l'instant où tu changes de volume, le Finder en fera une copie sur la cible).


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2021)

C'est le principe général sur le Mac : pas besoin de "copier/coller, la méthode standard est le "glisser/Déposer" (traduction française du "drag'n drop" anglais). Les Mac récents gèrent le copier/coller, mais pas les très anciens pour autant que je me souvienne.


----------



## gpbonneau (2 Juin 2021)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le principe général sur le Mac : pas besoin de "copier/coller, la méthode standard est le "glisser/Déposer" (traduction française du "drag'n drop" anglais). Les Mac récents gèrent le copier/coller, mais pas les très anciens pour autant que je me souvienne.


Exact, le glisser/déposer c'était plus simple, le copier/coller c'était sur W3.1 )


----------

